# TBT Top Givers: December 16th - Uncle Drosselmeyer



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 16th! Megatastic has a solid first place ranking, with 358 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be recognized as *Uncle Drosselmeyer*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 16th*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Megatastic*3582pandapples1873Maruchan1624Laudine1585skarmoury1446Skyfall977Haydenn918Misti879Mega_Cabbage7610cinny7210RosieThePeppyCat7212Javocado7013thoraofasgard6713Roxi6713Pokemanz6716P e o n y6216jinico6216Shiny Spritzee6216roseflower6216kanvrises62


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 17, 2015)

Ooh, congrats to Megatastic!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats, Meg! I knew you'd snatch that title up haha.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 17, 2015)

hmm the numbers have gone down, but idk if it's because the color is less desirable. maybe ill wait a little more


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2015)

piichinu said:


> hmm the numbers have gone down, but idk if it's because the color is less desirable. maybe ill wait a little more


I'm guessing a lot of people gave theirs in the first couple days or are saving up for a different name. That's also why there's only a top 20 today!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 17, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> I'm guessing a lot of people gave theirs in the first couple days or are saving up for a different name. That's also why there's only a top 20 today!



or maybe no one wants to be an uncle when they could be daddy christmas


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 17, 2015)

congrats MegaTastic!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats, Megatastic!

I didn't actually have the snowflakes or TBT to give, I really wanted to though


----------



## pandapples (Dec 17, 2015)

ooh grats! I did not rly expect to be #2 lol


----------



## Megan. (Dec 17, 2015)

Ah thank you! I didn't think I was going to get it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 17, 2015)

Ayy congrats!


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 17, 2015)

you should re-tell your Rudolph story here...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> you should re-tell your Rudolph story here...



Lol what, my Christmas nickname? XD


----------



## Araie (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats to Megatastic!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I got tenth!! ^.^


Congrats Megatastic!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats megatastic


----------



## piske (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm on here :O must have been the trade for the blue present c:


----------



## Amilee (Dec 17, 2015)

congrats! c:


----------



## roseflower (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats Megatastic!
I?m on the list yay c;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats Megatastic!


----------



## piske (Dec 17, 2015)

Forgot to say congrats to Megatastic xD YAAAY congrats c:


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats everyone!  I was surprised my name got on here.


----------



## jiny (Dec 17, 2015)

holy no tomorrow is the user color i want

time to gift a bunch

congrats Megatastic!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats Megatastic!


----------

